
4k Monitors - tosh
https://etbe.coker.com.au/2019/11/18/4k-monitors/
======
ktpsns
I don't understand the authors reasoning. Similar to him, my eyes are bad and
I don't profit from super high resolution at all. It is an unnessary burden to
scale up everything. Having bought just a low Res display would be the simpler
solution.

Of course there are reasons for HiRes also in desktop. The font display is
amazing (try a magnifier on an IPad, you cannot see any pixel). But I don't
work with a magnifier...

